

The Evolution of Cooperation - midgetjones
http://www-ee.stanford.edu/~hellman/Breakthrough/book/pdfs/axelrod.pdf

======
namenotrequired
I recommend you add [pdf] to the title as per
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
midgetjones
Apologies. Looks like the mods got there before me.

